# Comic Style ?



## blubber (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,

kennt jemand in ps eine elegante Lösung, wie man ein "reales" Bild in einen Comic Style umwandelt ?
Zum Beispiel ein Screen einer Counterstrike - Map, wie bei dieser Homepage: http://www.dfsclan.de

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Bye


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Juni 2003)

never underestimate the power of "searching"

=> comicstyle

Dieses Thema wurde nämlich bereits einmal bei uns
behandelt 

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Juni 2003)

Am Ende die Originalebene noch darüberlegen und Deckkraft verringern. Anschließend was mit dem Radiergummi "wegratzeln". Am kleinen Häuschen und an der Steinwand erkennt man ja noch die Textur des Spiels.

PS:
Endlich mal eine Clanpage ohne Trendwhore *duckundwegrenn*


----------



## blubber (5. Juni 2003)

alles klar, thank's a lot !

bye


----------



## PEZ (7. Juni 2003)

Die Linien nicht vergessen. Das macht nämlich den "Comiclook" aus, zumindest bei deinem Bsp. 
Am einfachsten geht das mit einem Vektorprogramm wie zum Bsp. Freehand oder Illustrator. Mit etwas Mühe geht das aber auch in Photoshop.


----------

